# Mini glitter balls?



## jmillion (Mar 21, 2008)

Hey there... I've been lurking a while and this is a great forum.

I was wondering if anyone knew where I could find those smaller *glitter balls*. Sometimes they're called poms, I guess, but the ones I'm looking for actually have a spongy center and I can throw them fairly far.

My kitty inherited one of these from the older cat in our house and howls to no end when she's chased it under the fridge or sofa. When it's found she fetches it non-stop.

Needless to say, the unthinkable has happened and we can't find it anywhere. It's seriously less than one inch in diameter, so it gets under closet doors, etc.

Any thoughts on where I might some more of these little balls?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Found these:

http://www.vo-toys.com/catalog/detail.php?BEID=3798

http://www.katsnus.com/Order.htm

http://search.ebay.com/glitter-balls

http://www.amazinganimal.co.uk/glitter- ... -3265.html

http://www.amazon.com/Chenille-Pom-Poms ... B0009YD79S

Hopefully one of the sites will have what your baby needs. 

Welcome and please post pictures of your furkids when you have a chance!


----------



## jmillion (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks a ton! I fell for the Vo-Toys glitter balls already. They're hard plastic... not what I expected. I think I should have typed *SPARKLE *balls.

I'm going to keep checking those other links. Again, much appreciated.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

If you need to find something marie is your woman. 

Welcome and WE WANT PICTURES!!


----------



## jmillion (Mar 21, 2008)

The kitties:

The first meeting of kitten and cat:









The young one all growed up (Flora) but missing her sparkle ball:









Mustafa, the big step-brother:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

What beautiful cats! :luv


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Oh,oh,oh..beautiful kitties.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

The picture of the cats meeting for the first time is adorable.  

Here are a few more links:

http://www.kundercats.com/servlet/Categ ... ys%3ABalls

http://www.petdiscounters.com/Balls-c104.html

http://www.thecatconnection.com/page/TC ... ggodclpDQQ


----------



## My3babies (Sep 27, 2007)

Beautiful kitties! Good luck finding the glitter ball.


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

marie73 said:


> Found these:
> 
> http://www.vo-toys.com/catalog/detail.php?BEID=3798
> 
> ...


Mrs. resourceful :wink:


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

I am in love!! :heart :love2 :love2


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, such cute kitties  . Have you tried Petsmart, Petco? Where are you located? If your in Canada you can try Pet Valu or PJ Pet Store. Good luck!


----------



## jmillion (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind words, everyone! I think I found them here:
http://www.thecatconnection.com/page/TCC/PROD/TYS-0688

The small ones. My wife has one more place she wants to look into, but then we're going to try these.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

The kitties are going to be thrilled with their new toys.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I had those, but the strands come off and were all over the carpet in my house. I threw them all away. Plus I was afraid the kids were eating the strands (without meaning to).


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

Sparkle balls are a big favorite around here! (and thats exactly what we call them too!)

Try looking at craft stores, or in the craft section of a department store where they sell pom poms. I used to get them in packs of about 20 for only a few bucks. They do seem to be surprisingly hard to find, though. The only place I've managed to find them was at the walmart in the town I used to live. I've checked all the craft stores and craft sections around here and have had no luck :? Its a good thing I stocked up!


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

or, I found them on ebay under "tinsel pom"

tinsel pom poms

Oh how I love the internet


----------

